# who all shoots indoor tounaments



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

WV hoyt shooter said:


> i was just wonderin who all shoots indoor and if yall do what is your best scores.....:wink: :wink:


I have been shooting indoors for about 6 weeks. I just got a new bow and switched to backtension for indoors. My highest score so far is a 260.  
I go every thursday for league and next weekend is our state indoors.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

My best is 300 58X on a 5 spot, I have only competed in one competition and did HORRIBLE, like a 284 , buts its alot of fun


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

300 44X for 5 spot.

297 18x for 3 spot.


I am now in training by my archery pro. I'm not allowed to shoot at 20 yards until I can shoot a 300 at 15 yards on a 3 spot, not as easy as you think, but it will help me get better.


----------



## Sharpshooter10x (Jan 26, 2005)

300 60x -5 spot
300 29x - 3 spot


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

my first year shooting.........296 w/ 39 x's on the 5-spot!


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*my best is*

5 spot 281 with 19 xs so far i just switched to a four finger truball 3d thumb pull and my score went up dramatically i dont pull the trigger as much i love it


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

300-58x
300-22x
We are still working on that vegas score a wee bit. Don't want to lose more signed one's to Brian.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

5 spot- 300 51x, my x's have to get bettter this year(can't let katie show me up:wink: )
3 spot- 298, not sure how many x's


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Who did you get that picture from Sam? I bet the photograph was a cutie??????
Ha....someday you'll beat your female archery hero indoors. I mean you already slaughtered me outdoors, what more do you want!
YANKTON 2006 will be so amazing. Are you ready cause you won't be allowed to be your shy little self too much!!!!


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2005)

*hmmmm*

299-21x on a 3-spot, almost caught the elusive 300!


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

TB thats exactly what im going to do after states in PA (april 1st). im going 2 start and 10 and work my way up to about 30. i tried it over the summer but i got my new huntign bow and had to shoot that. but after states i have about 4-4 1/2 months to be able to shoot a 300 with 30x s at 15 yards. lol. and yes it is harder than some people think. the reason it works is because it burns the img into your head os stillness and teaches yo to be still at 15. then when you move to 20 you shake a little bit but after time you settle down.

EDIT: i just read in your profile your from PA 2. lol. you going to states or no?


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey all. I just got the scores from the TN state indoors. I got first in YAFFS! Woohoooo!


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

answer your other post and tell me what you shot!!! lol


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm not positive if I'm going to states or not. I am planning on going to regionals though. If I do good there I just might go to states.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

wheres regionals this year? last year my club held it(hazleton)???


----------



## MathewsMan8533 (Jul 24, 2005)

State Tournament March 12-13
Shoot Hunter Class And best on 5 spot 
300 59x
3 spot 298 ? on x count


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Hey all. I just got the scores from the TN state indoors. I got first in YAFFS! Woohoooo!


Heck yes! Congratulations. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I've been shooting bad lately the last time I scored I shot a 286, I can shoot better I just need to work on my grip 'cause my coach made me move my hand a lot so my wrist is touching the truss bar on my bow and it sucks getting used to it. Anybody here going to Nationals in Andover? 

Tim


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

TimClark said:


> I've been shooting bad lately the last time I scored I shot a 286, I can shoot better I just need to work on my grip 'cause my coach made me move my hand a lot so my wrist is touching the truss bar on my bow and it sucks getting used to it. Anybody here going to Nationals in Andover?
> 
> Tim


I AM!


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice, what division are you gonna shoot? 

Tim


----------



## $Turk$ (Jan 3, 2006)

300-57x on 5 spot.
597-36 baby x's on Vegas
Is anybody going to the IBO Indoors in Cleveland???


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

300 - 59x (average 57x+ 300's on blueface)
300 - 24x (average 300 21x+ on gold face)


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*i just shot 2 more 5 spot*

i shot a 290 with 25 x s and i shot 285 with 20x s im getting better


----------



## Freakshot3 (Mar 7, 2006)

3-Spot 299 3-4 times
5-spot 300 22x

I was challanged to shoot a 300 on a single spot by a local pro (for 50$ and any broken arrows) a robin hood, and a few broken nocks but a 298 naturally i was mad .


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

SmashtheXring said:


> I AM!


Do you know Kendall or Adamn. I think I met you at Nationals. During the JOAD shoot I was the guy in the red polo shooting on the same target as Kendall.


----------



## NickWay#1 (Feb 27, 2006)

i shoot around micd 50s but my personal 57x on a 5 spot but on a 3 spot was 299 with 20xs:


----------



## NickWay#1 (Feb 27, 2006)

Sharpshooter10x said:


> 300 60x -5 spot
> 300 29x - 3 spot


 i dont see how people like you can shoot so good is there any advise you could give me?


----------



## NickWay#1 (Feb 27, 2006)

TimClark said:


> I've been shooting bad lately the last time I scored I shot a 286, I can shoot better I just need to work on my grip 'cause my coach made me move my hand a lot so my wrist is touching the truss bar on my bow and it sucks getting used to it. Anybody here going to Nationals in Andover?
> 
> Tim


 i have trid shooting with my wrist touching and i could never shoot very well like that the best way i found to grip my bow is in like the heel of the hand and push and pull with it and now i have started shooting high 50xs


----------



## Freakshot3 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Inside Outs*

I think this is a stupid question but does anyone know if you start counting inside-outs in practice?


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

What do you mean inside-outs? 

Tim


----------



## mtarchery (Feb 28, 2004)

*scores*

300-30x vegas
300-60x nfaa


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

300 42x nfaa
440 idk lol vegas

later
mike


----------

